# What scotch Malt?



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

My friends,

I get a 150 dollar liquor certificate from a friend each xmas. What do you recommend to buy for this price.
I am a fan of the malts, am open to any age.
What do you recommend for this price range?
I have tried most, am a fan of Glenlivet, Lagavullin and so on.
Or other recommendations?

Nice day my friends


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Jimmy,

I like the offerings from Laphroaig-maybe an old malt cask 17 yr old?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Booze!*

Maxnharry,

How are you shipmate! That is a good idea, and may look into it. I like something, mellow. Like Glenlivet.
And am curious if someone has tried the 16 year and older.
How is the Laphroaig?
I like something mellow this time.
Have nice day my friend
Thank you


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Good as Laphroaig is, I don't think that anyone could possibly call it mellow. It's massively peaty and briny.

I have tried both the regular old Glenlivet 12 and the Glenlivet 15 French Oak, and both are very nice, particularly the 15 YO. I can only assume that the 18 YO and 21 YO would be nice, too. For your price range, I might try one of the Macallan bottlings -- the 18 YO would probably run around $150, and there are several other bottlings that can be had for less than $200. I would expect that each of these would have a big body but still be gentle and mellow.


----------



## anglophile (Jul 7, 2006)

Balvenie Portwood - 21 Year old. Liquid Gold


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

Gentlemen,

jcusey, thanks again.. I want to advoid the brine, and peat. This I had in a 16 year old Lagavulin.
I always was a glenlivet drinker, have seen their 16 year olds. May try the 15 year old French oak, which is not that costly.
Balvenie, what is liquid gold? Is it harsh, or mellow.
Harsh to me, is depicted by Archie Bunker grabbing his guts, drinking his 4 roses. LOL.
I am aiming for mellow.
Thank you so much gentlemen.
Nice day


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd rather have 3 bottles of Macallen 12 year than a single bottle of an older scotch 

Unless you're really into scotch, or have several you can taste side by side to me it's just not worth the price premium.

-spence


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

I am a big Macallan fan - 12 is my typical weapon of choice. That said, a bottle of 25 was bestowed on me last year. A sip stays on the palate for five minutes. Ambrosia......


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

DukeGrad said:


> Balvenie, what is liquid gold? Is it harsh, or mellow.


Never had the Balvenie 21 YO Portwood, but the 12 YO Doublewood is very much in the Macallan mold: big, flavorful, but mild and mellow. Good stuff.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

Gentlemen,

Thanks for the advice, also can get a couple bottles. LOL
I am going to look into Macallans and the Balvenie this year.
I know what I have always enjoyed, the Glenlivet style. Have always enjoyed the others.
Am always trying to better myself, but trying others.
LOL
The Balvenie was 125 bucks, which is cool.
I will also try the Macallans.
This, is for me my friends.
I will be forthright with you all.
I never, never share this stuff, with friends, family.
It is mine!!!
Nice day my friends


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Jimmy-let us know what your studies discover.


----------



## anglophile (Jul 7, 2006)

jcusey said:


> Never had the Balvenie 21 YO Portwood, but the 12 YO Doublewood is very much in the Macallan mold: big, flavorful, but mild and mellow. Good stuff.


The portwood undergoes a second maturation in old port barrels. This gives it a nice rich colour, and adds a dryness to the finnish from the extra tannins. Smooth, a touch sweet with a full oak. Glorious.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Malts*

Gentlemen, Maxnharry,anglophile,

I will let you all know what I decided to get, but am serious on the Balvenie.

Nice day, happy holidays my friends


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I think the only scotch stronger than Lagavulin is Ardbeg. It tastes like you are chewing on an entire peat bog. There is an interesting one that I don't think has been mentioned, Talisker. Definitely a briny quality to it but much less peat.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

My husband is a big fan of Talisker. It's strong and fiery but smooth.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

I went through a single malt period-- no longer, alas. Some things have a fuse that can't be repaired when it blows.

Anyway, if you like Macallan but want something a little out of the way, try to find Springbank. Very mild and smooth, and they do several special (e.g., vintage-dated) bottlings. First class stuff.

For mellow, follow up the sherry-barrel concept with Glenmorangie. They have, or had until recently, a series that was finished in your choice of Madeira, Sherry, or Port barrels. The Port version is very mellow indeed, and slightly rose-tinted. The Madeira is a little saltier/tangier, and perhaps better suited to before dinner if you can tolerate that sort of thing.

Nothing really to add on the Lagavulin substitutes from the islands. I like most of them, finding that their regional flavor overwhelms the slight medicinal taste that makes me hate blended scotches and other less characterful single malts. So strong that I don't mind the taste, in other words.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Malts*

Gentlemen,

I am also a big fan of sherry, but nothing like a malt moment.
I like the Glenmorangie, have tried this before, I have heard good comments about Talisker.
There are so many to chose from.
It was easier, when we had 2-3 to pick from!
Now you have to get all of them.
Will do my shopping this weekend.
I will update you all.
Happy New Year


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Glenmoranige 18!*

Gentlemen,

Out pricing my stuff. The Glenmorangie, was priced at 450 bucks. Is the decanter, Baccarat?
Or what is this stuff?
Taking my time, have some her, to hold me.
Actually, going to sip some now, thinking about my next purchase.

Nice day my friends


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

We favor MacCallan's 18-yr. old.

M8


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Macallans 18*

M8,

I saw the Macallans 18, around 250 bucks, the 16 was an entry level for 130ish.
LOL
Entry Malts, now, God.
I agree with some above comments, my malt I like often, is the Glenlivet.
The prices are reasonable.
I saw the different Maccallans, there was 10, 12, 15, 16 and 18 I believe.
Nice day, enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Go Irish!*

Jimmy,

Its not a single malt but I think you would be pleased with Midleton, a super premium Irish whiskey from Jameson. In the range of $125-130 USD so you should have some change for a bottle of decent wine or such.

Karl


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> Its not a single malt but I think you would be pleased with Midleton, a super premium Irish whiskey from Jameson. In the range of $125-130 USD so you should have some change for a bottle of decent wine or such.
> 
> Karl


While the Midleton Very Rare is very good, it is quite a bit different than scotch. If you really like scotch, you might find this too delicate, but if you likje Iricsh, you could also try Redbreast which is in my opinion as good as Midleton, but much less expensive and more rpobust. There is also Connemara. This is a peated Irish whiskey. Still very Irish, but also a very strong peat flavor. Interesting stuff, especially the cask strength.

As to scotch whisky, there are so many really good ones to choose from. If you want to try a couple of things, a twelve yr old Highland Park, as tweleve yr old Macallan, and ten yr old Talisker would give a great overview of the different styles.

Enjoy and let us know what you get. (Also the prices quoted here are really high compared to the VT and NH state liquor stores!)


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Malts*

Gentlemen

I went with the Glenlivet 16, and the Macallan 12, got 2 bottles out of this.
I like Glenlivet, and have had the 16 before.
I will try the Macallans, and move on to something new next time I have whiskey, extra money!

Thank you my friends


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

MacAllen is mellow, Balvenie, also. 
Has anyone else tasted Talisker? "volcanic" I read somewhere; to me it's closer to Grand Marnier without the sweet & thickness... quite spicy and lively.
michael


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Michael*

I read and heard the same on the Talisker, Michael.
I like my choices, and plan to get much more
You enjoy your malts, and thank you also
Nice day


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Excellent thread so far, all! I am surprised not to see Glenfiddich mentioned in the mix. I prefer it to Glenlivet, at least, and will do the 12 year old edition if I am buying, and the 18 if someone else is! I prefer single malt, but will do a Pinch if I need a moderately priced blend. You have to love a Pinch and a Punch (London Club or After Dinner) after a day on the links. Bill


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gents*

Bill,

I enjoy Glenmorangie, not like Glenlivet. Haig and Haig Pince is my weapon of choice, by the way!
Have nice day


----------



## johnjack11 (Oct 13, 2006)

I agree, this is one of my favorites, or Macallan 18 yr fine oak. The Macallan will eat up your $150, the Balvenie will leave you enough for some beer and a cheap bottle of wine!

Jack



anglophile said:


> Balvenie Portwood - 21 Year old. Liquid Gold


----------



## johnjack11 (Oct 13, 2006)

I love both brands but I would not really compare the Springbank with the Macallan. Ther is an edge to the Springbank, it is a fuller bolder and some might say harsher whisky!

Both a great choices though!



Concordia said:


> Anyway, if you like Macallan but want something a little out of the way, try to find Springbank. Very mild and smooth, and they do several special (e.g., vintage-dated) bottlings. First class stuff.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

While not a single malt I like JW black label. Perhaps as my pallete matures I will move towards more sophisticated options

MrR


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

Gentlemen

Mr Rodgers, thank you. I am a JW fan as well The black label is great. It too, is a blend. Not a single.
JW also has a gold label I have seen.
The Macallans is great, and the Glenlivet.
So many to choose from though.
I want to also try the older Glenmorangie.
Nice day my friend


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Glenlivet 18yo*

Gentlemen,

I got this as a gift, any one try this one. I have enjoyed thus far, Glenmorangie and Glenfiddich, in my quest.
Glenlivet has been my six shooter as well. The Lagavullin, and Laproag (sp) were too ripe for me.
Curious if any have tried this, I plan to soon!

Nice holiday my friends


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Glenlivet, Glenmorangie and Mcallan are popular Speyside malts. The peaty malts like Laphroaig and Lagavulin are less popular with guests. Dalwhinnie is another popular Speyside. My advice is to find a good local merchant who has tastings. 

I personally like Highland Park and avoid the dreadful Glenfiddich. The best "malt" practice is drink it neat with a separate glass of water or fine ale. My preference is for the "hauf 'n' hauf" - half a gill of malt and half a pint of real ale.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Two great makers not yet mentioned in this thread would be Cragganmore and Bunnahabhain. I prefer mine with two ice cubes.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

DukeGrad said:


> M8,
> 
> I saw the Macallans 18, around 250 bucks, the 16 was an entry level for 130ish.
> LOL
> ...


I would get Macallan 18 for something on the more mellow side. Wherever you are shopping must be some sort of scam- Macallan 18 usually retails for somewhere around $120-130.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*CCabot*

Gentlemen

I have see the Macallans, and I do plan to try these. A lot of others have recommended as ell. Thank you.
Bishop of Briggs, than you for clearing up the Malt, and various regions.
Have been a malt drinker for a good 35 years now, throwing in a good vodka or rum here and there.
My son traded a Ardbeg 10 o me for a bottle of bourbon.
I have to research this one, not heard of it either, good deal on my part. The bourbon was only 25 bucks, a Bulleit he enjoys now and then. 
He started this while in grad school, helps him through the "rough" times I guess. LOL
He is in an intense MArch program, 3 1/2 years long! 1 year left.! Than God
Thank you all again my friends.
I will be back, on my report of the Glenlivet 18.
Nice day my friends
Apprecite the information


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

CCabot said:


> I would get Macallan 18 for something on the more mellow side. Wherever you are shopping must be some sort of scam- Macallan 18 usually retails for somewhere around $120-130.


CostCo has an 18 y/o Macallan bottling for about $80, depending on locale


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I prefer mine with two ice cubes.


As do I, or a good splash of filtered water. I'm a sucker for Laphroaig. I mostly drink the 10-year-old, but will treat myself to the 15-year-old every once in a while.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Speyside*

Gentlemen

I have found that the Glenmoranige , Glenfiditch and Glenlivet, as you get the older, is more intense in its flavor, which is to be expected. Wheras the Lagavullin, and those others, at a young age, very ripe.
I did not mind the older Glenmorangie, Glenfiditch, both I think were 16
The glenlivitt I got is an 18 yo, and plan to have some, over the Holiday.
The Ma Callans I have heard a lot, and I am assuming this is on the level of the other speyside malts.
Is there a difference between the Ma Callan and the Glenlevitt.
I like the younger ones, come donw very nicely, and as they get older, you take you time.
With the Lagavullin and Lapaoroig, they come on mighty strong at a youn age, I guess time will help in developing a taste for these.
Right now, I am seing that those in the Speyside rigion are more of my liking

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

DukeGrad wrote "my son traded a Ardbeg 10 o me for a bottle of bourbon". I don't know whether to congratulate Jimmy on a great deal or to condemn him for exploiting his son's ignorance. :icon_smile_big:

There are literally hundreds of malts. Boisdale, a Scottish restaurant and bar in London's Belgravia district, has a separate malt menu. Our American members will be amused by the owner's name - Lord Ranald McDonald. I know Ranald quite well and his new upstairs outide smoking terrace is the best place to enjoy a malt and cigar in the capital. The food and jazz are excellent too.

Ranald stocks my local malt, Glengoyne, distilled at the foot of the Campsie Fells near Glasgow. It has a taste similar to that of the Speyside malts. The peaty malts tend to originate from the Western Isles such as Islay. Recommendations are fine but are no substitute for tastings.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Karl89 said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> Its not a single malt but I think you would be pleased with Midleton, a super premium Irish whiskey from Jameson. In the range of $125-130 USD so you should have some change for a bottle of decent wine or such.
> 
> Karl


Quite, though at that price you can get greater satisfaction from Jameson 18YO, 12YO or Jameson Gold, which I prefer to Midleton


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Some further thoughts:

For mellow, almost Irish, malts, try Glenmorangie Sherry or Port Wood Finish. Better yet, try the Auchentoshan Three Wood...

To echo other fans of Islay, etc., Talisker is great. Lagavulin the best but try the older , stronger Lagavulin releases.

I love Highland Park, of all ages. Bowmore 15YO Darkest has received fantastic reviews recently though I find that the standard Bowmore has a little too much "sea spray" for my liking.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*My son*

Gentlemen

Bishop of Briggs, am planning on keeping my on ignorant to the malts, hoping to pick up some more, to my liking!
Although, they have become select in the Bourbon industry as well!
The Ardbeg was a mellow malt, very nice and one I would not mind having round.

Nice day geltmenen

Jimmy


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

If you like JW try the JW Green 15yo vatted malt. It competes with the Famous Grouse VMs. I think you will find a blend of only malts is both a good and a reliable bottle. Grain whisky is fine, but bourbon is much cheaper and a better value than Scottish grain whisky IMHO. A lot of the bias towards blends is ridiculous, but paying import prices for grain whisky doesn't make any sense - again IMHO. If you are going to use ice as Way does, a VM is the ticket. A chilled SM is a bit of a sin.

The Glenlivet 18 yo is my Wife's default answer to, 'what should we get him for Christmas/Birthday/etc.?' It's been perfection of late.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

Rossini, thank you

ksinc, Princess Margaret loved the Famous Grouse VMs with MALVERN spring water, from England.
I never knew she was that much of a drinker, she is.
Thank you as well

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I am starting the fire in the smoker and opened a bottle of The Balvenie 12 yo DW. Delicious. So much better value than Macallan for those that like sherried speysides - IMHO.


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

*Ardbeg fatigue*

Just because I mentioned to my family that I liked a peaty malt I was given Ardbeg and Laphroig in large quantities for Christmas..serves me right. I now intend to blend my own hybrid malt before my body starts to smell like a container of peaty fertilizer from a garden centre or my tasetebuds die a slow death. I might cut it 50/50 with famous grouse... given the polarisation in styles of malts I can see why blended scotches might become a reactionary retro craze..at least in our house.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

going grey said:


> Just because I mentioned to my family that I liked a peaty malt I was given Ardbeg and Laphroig in large quantities for Christmas..serves me right. I now intend to blend my own hybrid malt before my body starts to smell like a container of peaty fertilizer from a garden centre or my tasetebuds die a slow death. I might cut it 50/50 with famous grouse... given the polarisation in styles of malts I can see why blended scotches might become a reactionary retro craze..at least in our house.


Instead of that I think you should at the very least trade someone for Black Bottle. Particularly so having an English address if you could find an American to trade with.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Mixing them*

Gentlemen,

I never thought you could mix these. Ksinc, that sounds great, with the Famous Grouse

Nice day my friends


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

going grey said:


> Just because I mentioned to my family that I liked a peaty malt I was given Ardbeg and Laphroig in large quantities for Christmas..serves me right. I now intend to blend my own hybrid malt before my body starts to smell like a container of peaty fertilizer from a garden centre or my tasetebuds die a slow death. I might cut it 50/50 with famous grouse... given the polarisation in styles of malts I can see why blended scotches might become a reactionary retro craze..at least in our house.


Don't you dare! Blending is for experts only.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Bishop of Briggs*

Gentlemen, Bishop of Briggs,

You are right, lightning struck me as I was doing this! I will never blend the 2

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## Ben R. (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Springbank.


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

Cragganmore is phenominal as an all around smooth scotch. I think it would appeal to anyone. Although different, people seem to flock to Balvenie as well and most of them are happy with the purchase, regardless of year. Bowmore 21 is also great (I like it far more than the 25).

I glanced at the Glenlivet comments and did not see their 'Nadura' mentioned. They started selling it some time last year and I believe it is a 16 yr old cask strength. It's a nice change. 

Personally, Highland Park is one of my favorites, but the bottom line is, you got to have a selection. Different moods warrant different scotches.

Cordovan


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Malts*

Cordovan
I have tried the Glenlivet Nadurra, a 16 yo and very mellow, very nice. As is their 18yo.
Bowmore was very nice. The ardbergs my son gave me took some time, very peaty, but when in the mood, heck; they all feel the same after 2-3. LOL

Nice day my friends


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Cordovan said:


> I glanced at the Glenlivet comments and did not see their 'Nadura' mentioned. They started selling it some time last year and I believe it is a 16 yr old cask strength. It's a nice change.
> 
> Cordovan


I tried the Nadura and could not stand it.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

THE Macallan.

But, beware: the tastes and quality fluctuate wildly. Haven;t drank any in years because i drink so little now, but they had some batches sold as 7 and 12 years between 98 and 01 that were worth three times the price. However there were some other batches that were similar to turpentine. 

Don't be fooled : 7 years doesn't mean bad. If you find a good 7 year Macallan, buy it all up because it will cost you a lot more as it becomes 12 year sales.

An excellent Macallan makes other scotches seem like swill. I found most other popular or well distributed scotches blended into a wall of liquor.


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

I find that for Macallan, you often pay for the name. A great scotch for not so much would be Tomintoul. Let me restate: not a great scotch, but for the money, hard to beat. Although I'm not crazy, people seem to like Auchentoshen which is also a good deal.

Cordovan


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Two great makers not yet mentioned in this thread would be Cragganmore and Bunnahabhain. I prefer mine with two ice cubes.


I don't care too much for the Cragganmore but like the Bunnahabhian quite a bit when I want a more mellow whisky (never with ice although I might put in a small splash of water). I have never had the chance to try the Bunnahabhian Black Bottle but have read really good reviews of this.

Michael


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

+ 1 but unless you're drinking cask strength, you're almost never getting the most out of your whiskey if you're adding ice or water.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Rossini said:


> + 1 but unless you're drinking cask strength, you're almost never getting the most out of your whiskey if you're adding ice or water.


Start with it at full strength and then add just a little water (preferably with no chlorine), then add a little more and see it open up. You have to be careful though as you can add too much water and (depending on the whisky) start to lose taste. I have to admit though that I do like the full strength, unadulterated (except for thewater tey use when fillig the keg) whisky. With a good whisky, it is really not harsh but has a full taste unlike what you get from a general commercial bottle of the same at 85 or 90 proof.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Cask strength*

Rossini,

I agree with you regarding mixing these. But the Ardberg I got recently from my son, was harsh the following day.L
I am finding myself enjoying the older Glenlivet and Glenmorangie going forward here.
I also like the Macallans as well.

Nice day


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Nobody has mentioned Springbank, a fine Campbeltown malt.

As for Speyside, Glenfarclas is also good but you do not see it promoted much these days.


----------



## Mondiale (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Islay malts (not fond of the overwhelming peat), but I think the Bowmore Darkest is a phenomenal drink.

While some of my other favorites have already been mentioned (Macallan, Balvenie Doublewood), a couple of less common ones are Oban 12 YO - nice floral, nuanced Speyside - and Longmorn 15 YO - very Speyside, rich but with lots of smoke. Glendronach's not bad, either.

Another you might look for (but not currently available in the US AFAIK) is the Glenfiddich 21 YO Gran Reserva. Great after-dinner fireside tipple.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

Agreed Mondiale- Bowmore Darkest is fantastic, and unfortunately quite difficult to find.


----------



## haruki (Dec 28, 2007)

*Macallan for me*

Macallan - you do pay a bit for the name, but it's rare that you are disappointed.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

anglophile said:


> Balvenie Portwood - 21 Year old. Liquid Gold


Balvenie Doublewood is also worth a try. I've got the Portwood (1993), and I agree that it's liquid gold. My big favourite is Laphroaig Quarter Cask - so rich and peaty, it's the perfect end to a busy day!

I would also recommend Glen Dronach and Aberlour. The former is partly aged in cherry wood (IIRC) and has a nice fruity aftertaste.

Geoff


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Scotch malt*

Gentlemen

Geoff, I got the Aberlour from my son this past Xmas, and like the Laphroaig very peaty. You can have a hearty one in the evening. But not the whole bottle. I did enjoy the Aberour, more than the Laphroaig.
I may try the Balvenie as well. Have hear a lot about the Portwood.
Have nice day


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

GlenRothes is a very good scotch. The Special Select I get for abouot $35-40 a bottle is smooth and has a hoeny vanilla finish. Very nice. the 14 year old is also excellent and cn be had for around $55-60/btl.

Balvenie single barrel 15 yr old is by far one of the best buys around. I can get it at a couple of places for $45/btl.

The Glenlivet 15 yr. old fine oak is also a great scotch at $29/btl.

Getting into the higher end malts, Portwood Balvenie, Glen Morangie Bordeaux, 18 yr. Macallan and 21 yr.old Macallan are great. 

In fact I was at costco about one month ago and found that Costco had 18 year old Macallan made for them for $49.99/btl. Any one know about this. I thought it was great.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Malts*

Gentlemen

I have had the MaCallan 18 and Glenlivet 16, which were very nice. I enjoy the the Glenlivets, as well as the Glenmorangie. They go down much smoother than Laphroaigs and Alberlour.
Actually Glenlivet is actually my favorite, I guess. Anyway, at this time in the morning.
The Laphroaig is very, very peaty. As discussed earlier.
Not tried the Glenrothes, but have noticed a lot of the scotches are trying to catch this market.
Much, too much to choose from, my friend.

Out of all of them, the Glenlivet 16, Glenmorangie 18 were very, very good for me.

Nice day, enjoy, too early for a malt.

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

I was at a wine tasting and they were pouring Talisker 25. It was so good it brought a tear to my eye.

However for my price point I favor the Laphroaig 10 year old Original Cask Strength.


----------



## Damonte (Apr 7, 2008)

KenR said:


> I think the only scotch stronger than Lagavulin is Ardbeg. It tastes like you are chewing on an entire peat bog. There is an interesting one that I don't think has been mentioned, Talisker. Definitely a briny quality to it but much less peat.


It was a sad day when the Ardbeg distillery closed down. The Ardbeg connoisseurs panicked and stocked up on the news. Thankfully, one of the other distilleries (Glenlivet I believe?) purchased the closed down facility and revived the scotch and the brand.

Ardbeg can only be found in a 10-year right now, but not more than two years ago their 17-year was a very lovely scotch. A true Islay!


----------



## Damonte (Apr 7, 2008)

Cordovan said:


> I glanced at the Glenlivet comments and did not see their 'Nadura' mentioned. They started selling it some time last year and I believe it is a 16 yr old cask strength. It's a nice change.


There was much surprise among the Scotch circles that I circulate with when Glenlivet released their 'Nadurra'. A non-chill filtered cask strength scotch made in the style of the original scotches. Non-chill filtered scotch usually is found only from specialty bottlers such as Blackadder and the Signatory line. For a distiller to do this in-house is rather surprising and very welcome. It's also extremely reasonably priced at about $58 (Newport, KY). Blackadder bottles a 17-year Bunnahabhian Islay which is also non-chill filtered, and that goes for about $95 by comparison.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Nadurra*

Gentlemen,

I have had the Naduraa on a few occasions, or was that a hundred. I enjoyed this very much. Actually, have found most of the malts within reason, regarding cost that is.
Except for that 10, 000 thousand dollar bottle of malt that was in Forbes I believe.
Missed buying that one!
Have nice day my friends
Jimmy


----------

